
Redditor Wins Fight to Stay Anonymous - Liriel
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/redditor-wins-fight-stay-anonymous
======
shadowprofile77
Hardly much of a victory. In this case it was a civil suit brought forth by
the private religious organization, the Jehovah's Witnesses for arguably silly
reasons, and the final ruling rightly told them to piss off for being pedantic
snoops. Had a government agency requested this against someone whistleblowing
things about government incompetence and still lost in court, it would be more
impressive.

~~~
closetohome
I also note there's no mention of recouped legal costs, or any kind of
penalty.

They filed a frivolous lawsuit with the intent to harass a critic, and have
faced no consequences for doing so.

------
n0rbwah
Jehovah Witnesses trying to find out the identity of one of their members who
badmouthed them on the internet...

Good thing it didn't go through.

------
Gabrielfair
"The judge ordered disclosure of Darkspilver’s identity to Watch Tower’s
lawyer, so the organization could try to shore up its legal claims."

Does this mean Darkspilver's identity was reveled to the Jehovah witnesses
after all?

~~~
thinkingemote
Don't know, but the EFF appealed that decision, so if Reddit didn't go ahead
with it, the user would be safe now.

------
pergadad
How could any organisation possibly argue that sharing their advertisement is
copyright infringement? If you change it.. maybe. But arguably an
advertisements principal aim is to be seen. It's like suing someone for
trademark violation because they show your company logo in an article about
your company or product - absurd.

~~~
jolmg
> copyright infringement? If you change it.. maybe.

I don't think whether something counts as a copyright violation ever depends
on having done a modification.

> It's like suing someone for trademark violation because they show your
> company logo in an article about your company or product

Which is doable I believe, though maybe rarely done in practice. I haven't
watched TV in a long time, but I remember how logos needed to be covered from
products to avoid lawsuits.

I think the idea comes from people having the right to control how their
trademark is portrayed.

> absurd

Sure.

------
Accujack
Now if I could just get Reddit to undo my shadowban, I could congratulate him.

~~~
beatgammit
Just make a new account.

~~~
Accujack
That would violate the terms of service - creating an account specifically to
avoid a ban, that is.

Besides, if Reddit legitimately banned me for something I said (they won't
tell me what, at least not yet) I'm not going to make an account so I can keep
contributing to their site.

------
luxuryballs
Hear, hear!

